# How much luggage can you take on a bus?



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

Does anyone know if the local buses have any limitation on how much luggage you can carry on? 

Just wondering if we can take several suitcases on the Malaga Airport - Marbella bus, or if we'll have to fork out for an expensive private transfer? The driver didn't seem to pay any attention to the luggage on our last visit!

I didn't see anything on the avanza bus website, but that might be due to my limited ability to read so much in Spanish!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

brocher said:


> Does anyone know if the local buses have any limitation on how much luggage you can carry on?
> 
> Just wondering if we can take several suitcases on the Malaga Airport - Marbella bus, or if we'll have to fork out for an expensive private transfer? The driver didn't seem to pay any attention to the luggage on our last visit!
> 
> I didn't see anything on the avanza bus website, but that might be due to my limited ability to read so much in Spanish!


I just had a quick look at the FAQs etc & can't see anything either


then I noticed that you can change it to english Frecuenlty asked questions | Avanza Bus 

have a good read


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

Thanks, I couldn't even find the option to change it to English!!!

Have sent an email, hopefully they will reply.


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

brocher said:


> Does anyone know if the local buses have any limitation on how much luggage you can carry on?
> 
> Just wondering if we can take several suitcases on the Malaga Airport - Marbella bus, or if we'll have to fork out for an expensive private transfer? The driver didn't seem to pay any attention to the luggage on our last visit!
> 
> I didn't see anything on the avanza bus website, but that might be due to my limited ability to read so much in Spanish!


I dont have a definitive answer but since it is the airport bus, they have to expect people with luggage, surely?  Most of the coaches around here, I imagine, normally allow at least one suitcase per person plus hand luggage - exactly how many are you taking? More than that though, and it may depend on how busy it is? Better to give them a call to double check though.


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

Good point - the bus might be very busy at the beginning of July.

Yes, we're planning way more than one case each - maybe about 10 between us! Seems to be cheaper to fly them straight through from North Scotland than to pay for a small part load on a van.


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

brocher said:


> Good point - the bus might be very busy at the beginning of July.
> 
> Yes, we're planning way more than one case each - maybe about 10 between us! Seems to be cheaper to fly them straight through from North Scotland than to pay for a small part load on a van.


Ah, I see what you mean! Isn't the problem going to be getting them on the plane though? I thought you were only allowed up to 2 cases each with maximum of 20kg on most airlines! (Or less on some.)


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Ikea rent out vans at a very competitive price  and they're right by the airport (they may insist on an NIE number??? and if memory serves you dont have one???) We've used them a couple of times when we moved!!!! Its a fairly straight route to get to Marbella????

Jo xxx


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

On BA you can book an extra ten suitcases per person at £28.00 each! Our cases would be checked straight through from North Scotland to Malaga, via London.

Ten maximum size cases measure 3 m3 costing £280, cheapest van quote for that volume is £600 with no guaranteed delivery date.

Thought we'd aim for around ten cases in one trip between two of us - imagine trying to handle twenty cases!!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

brocher said:


> On BA you can book an extra ten suitcases per person at £28.00 each! Our cases would be checked straight through from North Scotland to Malaga, via London.
> 
> Ten maximum size cases measure 3 m3 costing £280, cheapest van quote for that volume is £600 with no guaranteed delivery date.
> 
> Thought we'd aim for around ten cases in one trip between two of us - imagine trying to handle twenty cases!!



That'll be fun waiting for it on the luggage belt lol!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

I know ...and steering laden trolleys, too!

Can't even pretend we're rich and famous with lots of luggage, as I just bought a dozen of the extra large plastic woven bags I asked about before! Great for lighter stuff like clothes - but they don't really look the part!


----------



## zilly (Mar 9, 2010)

I could not even get a rucksack in the luggage space on that bus last summer!It was jammed full.- of people and luggage-the queue was endless and we had to load as fast as possible and it was very hot......and the driver was not patient................... !!!!! Good luck ......!


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

Zilly, thanks for telling me that. I suspect the bus could be busy as we will be travelling just as the schools go on holiday. 

Think we'd better spring for a private transfer with a minbus this time - don't fancy being stranded with about ten assorted suitcases!


----------



## zilly (Mar 9, 2010)

Sur in English used to have adverts. for 'Man with a Van'----they normally do small loads along the coast-otherwise as Jojo says Ikea vans are very reasonable and right next to the airport.
Just the thought of being stranded with assorted cases is pretty grim in the heat and crowds!I have a feeling too that it's down to the driver's discretion about luggage in the bus.Not sure if that bus goes into Malaga Bus Station and out again to the airport and Marbella--but if it does it may have luggage on it already when it gets to the airport.


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

Wow, I received an answer from Avanza today - pretty impressive as I emailed them on Saturday night.

You are allowed 30kg of luggage, and any extra is charged at 1euro/kg. Not sure where they hide the scales!


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2011)

Never seen anyone with scales! Agree though I definitely would not want to risk trying to get 10 bags on.. I would imagine you would be lynched, it was bad enough in January when we came back! Not sure what your options would be to be honest but would be far cheaper to hire a big car/van at the airport and drive it down to Marbella.


----------

